

Ask HN: Check out my little app - petesalty
http://glunote.com

======
javery
Looks interesting but I am too paranoid to give apps access to twitter now
unless they tell me up-front what they are going to do. (make me follow them?
update my status? etc)

~~~
petesalty
Sorry for the late reply. Actually, there's no need to ever grant glunote
access to your Twitter account, it's only needed if you want to use the web
interface. If you never need the web interface just follow "glu", and the
system will follow you back. Then you can take notes by sending a direct
message to glu, i.e. "d glu discount socks 1-800-555-SOCK". Then to retrieve
your notes send another direct message with a ? and the search terms, i.e. "d
glu ? discount socks" and the system will direct message back the matches.

This way you never need to give glunote access and you can still use the
system.

The reason we need access is that if you access glunote through the website we
need to set your account to follow glu so that we can direct message you your
search results. Thanks for the feedback and we'll change the language so this
is clearer.

